# Vicious dogs- graphic pic warning (lol)



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

These dogs were FULL of energy yesterday so I grabbed the camera. Funny how VICIOUS the dogs look in some pics!





































.more


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

5 minutes later...


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm surprised no one has reported you to animal control for hosting dog fighting events. Admit it, Michael Vick is the one taking the pictures.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

I taught him everything he "knows"


----------



## dcsmith (Feb 7, 2008)

They look like my dogs playing.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

That is one of the meanest looking Beagles I have ever seen beating up that poor defenseless German Shepherd. I am going to report you. lol


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks Like My House When All These Kids Get To Playing It Looks Like A Fight Fest


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

Adorable! I am reporting the dogs for being too cute!


----------



## dcsmith (Feb 7, 2008)

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u22/dcsmith_bucket/pups/IMG_0991.jpg


----------



## bnwalker2 (Jan 22, 2008)

Great pictures!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

4dogs3cats said:


>


Look, Kody's smiling!! I think he likes it. 

And the last pic, like "whew, that was FUN!" is priceless!!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

What great pics and beautiful furbabies
jamie


----------



## natureloverchris (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh they are just so fierce!

What great pictures. They were having so much fun!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I love the one in the first set where Chance appears to have Kody's entire head in his mouth, lol


----------



## Gypsy22 (Feb 17, 2008)

Lovely photos.
Doggies on the bed!!! Oh my..!


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

The one where Chance has Kodys head in his mouth is my favorite too. Because just like mycharlie said, hes smiling. He did like it. Chance is usually following everyone around licking their mouths and making them angry, so this was a change!


----------

